# Adaptador de impedancias, altavoz micro



## albertorozas (Ene 20, 2010)

Hola, buenos dias, quería saber si alguien me puede ayudar con un proyecto que tengo entre manos, la cosa es que quiero conectar una salida que se conecta a un altavoz 8 ohm a una entrada donde entra a un micro de 600 a 1000 ohm, la cosa es conectar dos porteros automáticos justo en el altavoz y el micro de la placa de entrada.
Se que tengo que reducir el nivel de señal y adaptar la impedancias pero no se que valores y si para mejorar el audio ahí que ponerle capacidades o inductancias. Gracias de antemano: Alberto


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 20, 2010)

Hola amigo, hay 2 problemas con lo que buscas realizar...

1) no entiendo bien lo que quieres hacer, podrias especificar mejor...y con alguna imagen??

2) si queres conectar (unir) una salida de potencia (altavoz 8 Ohms) con una entrada de microfono (creo que eso es lo que buscas), lo mejor no es adaptar impedancias con capacitores o bobinas....lo mejor es utilizar un transformador comun y corriente tipo spyka o similar, tal vez tengas que bobinarlo tú mismo, y asi lograr adaptar potencias e impedancias...

luego filtras y mejoras el audio...

saludos.


----------



## albertorozas (Ene 20, 2010)

Hola gracias por tu rapida contestacion, el esquema es el siguiente:

A la izquierda va una salida hacia el altavoz, la cual conecto con la derecha que espera que se conecte un micrófono, el cable que los une ha de tener algo que adapte impedancias y como antes dijiste potencia, pero no se como hacerlo. Gracias: Alberto


----------



## albertorozas (Ene 22, 2010)

Hola, alguien tiene idea de como puedo hacer esto o al menos con un idea mas detallada, la idea es conectar una placa de telefonillo con otra y poder hablar entre telefonillos de casas separadas como un intercomunicador.
Muchas Gracias, Alberto


----------



## claudiol (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola, q*UÉ* tal?, queria consultarte si pudiste resolver el problema de la adaptación porque tengo que hacer algo paracido y no se como hacerlo.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## albertorozas (Mar 23, 2010)

hola, lo siento pero de momento no... sigo pensando en ello y la verdad es que tengo el proyecto un poco apartado pero bueno, cualquier idea será bien recibida.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Mar 23, 2010)

albertorozas dijo:


> Hola, alguien tiene idea de como puedo hacer esto o al menos con un idea mas detallada, la idea es conectar una placa de telefonillo con otra y poder hablar entre telefonillos de casas separadas como un intercomunicador.
> Muchas Gracias, Alberto



En el foro hay info. sobre como interconectar dos teléfonos. Se utiliza dos caps y una FA si mal no recuerdo 

S2


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 24, 2010)

claro, perdon por la demora, el tema es que no entiendo para que, y como quieren conectar un parlante y un microfono...

o sea, no entiendo aun de que se trata.

si vos puenteas la señal de un micro a un parlante no se va a escuchar nada, si pones la señal de un parlante en un micro lo vas a quemar o no va a suceder nada...
no termino de entender que quieren hacer...

disculpen

P/D: si quieren hacer un intercomunicador solo busqeun con ese nombre...ahora si quieren intercomunicar 2 telefonos y que sigan funcionando como telefonos, pues busquen "centralita telefonica"


----------



## gerhoyos (Abr 30, 2010)

Cordial saludo a todos, deseoo hacer algo parecido pero en mi caso quiero enviar una linea de audio por la linea del microfono -dejando el microfono- de un manos libres al celular, hay alguien que tenga una idea de como puedo acoplarlo. Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 5, 2010)

creo...y solo creo empezar a entender lo que quieres hacer....

querés "mezclar" (porque esa es la palabra) una señal (no línea) de audio a la señal del micrófono y que ,obviamente, vayan por la misma línea a los auriculares del manos libres del celular.

necesitas hacerte un mezclador de audio que es basicamente...a cada señal de audio (audio y microfono) le metes una resistencia...luego unis ambas resistencias y ahi tenes 1 solo canal de audio donde ya se mezclaron las señales....

ese es un mezclador pasivo basico y sin pretenciones...

despues poodes hacerte algo integrado, con operacionales, preamplificado y ecualizado


----------



## gerhoyos (May 7, 2010)

Cordial saludo DJ DRACO, Si es mas o menos lo que requiero, pero voy a detallarte un poco mas,  lo que necesito enviar una señal de audio, le coloque linea por que es por ejemplo de la salida de audio de  un DVD pasarla por la entrada del nicrofono de un manos libres del celular, para que quien esta al otro lado recibiendo la llamada en el celular pueda escuhar este audio sin distorsiones ni acoplamiento,  si puedes por favor citarme algunos valores de resistencias y un pequeño grafico saria muy util, aunque boy a probar tu recomendacion. Por demas muchas gracias por tu colaboracion si alguien del foro lo ha probado agradeceria su colaboracion.


----------

